# Shadowhawk Gunship



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am creating a Thunderhawk variant for my chapter: the Shadowhawks. I have built the main body, but need help with weapons. I want it to cost around 1000 points.

So far I have two heavy bolters at the front.
1) how do i make them twin-linked without adding an extra barrel?

2)i need ideas for other weapons, i also plan to have hellstrike missiles on the wings, but have only 4 missiles.

Any help is gratefully accepted.

Magician847:victory:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice idea and a big project, any chance of pictures?

If i have this right you want the rules for twin linked whilst leaving the actual gun with a single barrel.

Maybe some form of mastercrafting or give a dead eye skill for the crew for counts as twin linked?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

the regular one has a battlecannon right? so maybe some sort of plasma variant, or perhaps a rack of lascannons.


----------



## nightmare12369 (Dec 21, 2007)

why not just use the turbolazer destructor? sorta plasma.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

You mean the plasma destructor, like on the Leman Russ Extinguisher or whatever? Or is this some other weapon?


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

ummm maybe some sort of cannon yeah
oooo or a super lascannon of some sort
make it heavy in firepower 
go nuts


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

the best idea is to have at least 4 heavy bolters, a couple of auto cannons an two lascannons, with a big gun on top. i cant see why you cant take several options. like a volcano cannon, or a bigger version of a, for example, a bolter, give it 5" blast and add range to it, or a battery of plasma, las or bolter fire, kinda like the land raider crusader type bolter or land raider terminus type thing on top?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks for the ideas:

i have thoughts about this:

i have the two heavy bolters at the front (from the pred. sprue) and will add another box of ammo to make twin-linked.

will add a big plasma cannon (i also think i might swap it for an ordanance weapon?)

will add hurricane bolters on each wing

and co-axial autocannon on main gun.

any other thoughts?
Magician847


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

im gonna invent a lascannon battery:

heavy 6 strength 10, twinlinked (x3) witha range of 56, what do you think?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

for the plasma cannon use a plasma blast gun








(the main gun)

an idea is not to have the autocannon coaxil
have it on a small turret on the front or something.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*Pictures:*

Here is the ship from the front and side:


















I know it is made from cardboard, i have nothing else at the moment.

Here are the 4 rockets i have:










Here are the bitz i am planning on using and what for:










2 ammo boxes and a barrel: always handy.
8 extra armour plates, also handy (2 for assault launchers on front.)
1 autocannon: turret.
winged skull thing: on the front assault hatch.
viewer thing: turret.
4missiles: wings
22bolters: for hurricane bolters (and some spare [duh])
2 heavy bolters with ammo boxes.
skull thing: can be sunk into side for looks?
2 bases and 2 domes: turrets? (heavy bolter mounts under wings?)
flamer: front assault ramp?
2 missile blocks: helpfull!!
weitrd screw-on thing: engine? need to find more.
4 bolts: assault launchers.
2 scripts: decoration.
4 scanner screens: displays.










2 heavy bolters with large ammo capacity: front turrets.
2 ammo additions: usefull for other turrets.
another heavy bolter: ?
sattelite: decor.
2 searchlights: under wings?
tow system: decor.
2 jewelers chains: decor.
2 flamers: assault hatch?
2 nasty drill things: !!!???
teleport homer: ?

Those are the bitz i want to use.

I also plan on having 2 engines on each wing, a rack of 6 lascannons on either wing (on top) a rack of hurrican bolters on the side of the body, just in front of the wings, a mine dropper on the underside and on the frontal assault hatch, some frag launcher things (like on the landraider) which make you allways strike first when assaulting from ship.

Comments welcome.

Magician847


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

it looks like its going over the top with lots of guns. if you made a big top gun it wouldnt seem so overloaded.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i will, im thinking:

duble-barreled, ordanance 5, strength 9 (ish), AP (3?)


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ordanance 5 is over the top. would you like the rules for the plasma blast gun?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

what about an apocalyptic barrage?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea apocalyptic barage seems good. 
you could use those missile pod things to make it too


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i was thinking istead of hellstrikes on the wings, the could gho 1 either side of this gun (make it single barrel) and i will mount the autocannon on a turret in front of the main gun


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

or apocalyptic blast like the shadowsword?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

na keep with the hell strike idea (it is a gunship)

but for the main gun make a whirlwind like missile launcher wit str7 ap4 apocalypse barrage 5*

* this is where you use the apocalypse barrage template to determine were the five hits are scored


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

yh, no big gun in the middle at all? i plan on putting the whirlwind launchers on the sloper on the top at midway, if you know what I mean...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea. but i ment them as a big gun. if you have 2 big guns then people are going to ask were are the generators, ammo kept for that. and the fact that you have a trasport capabilty is kinda.... yea you now what i mean.

although since this is a shadow hawk, why not stay with the imperial way of it. that tank i showed you is a shadow sword. 

you might get what i mean.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

im gonna make a square, 3rd whirlwind launcher and stick it between the other 2, i will post pics in a min of what i mean


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok lets see it


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

just gonna go take it now, i also added wings.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

kewl.........


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

*now*

now it is like this:










i am planning on doing something with the space between the 2 whirlwind launchers, but dont know what, and adding a flamer between the assault launchers, what do you think?

M


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

oh, and adding a tail fin, and two smaller wings above the main wings, and further back.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

the lasguns have moved - they are going beneath the secondary wings (in rows of 6 either side) (twin-linked x3 each side) and the hurricane bolters are going under each main wing (twin-linked x3 in rows of 6 again)


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

when done, i think to harden it up i will fill inside with expanding foam? or other... Ideas!??

100TH POST YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :so_happy::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::so_happy:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

don't foget to add two wings up front with the heavy bolters

over all it looks good. 1 problem is that the missile launches look as if theyre just stuck there to cover up the hole. if you made a box like a whirl wind for them and mounted them on top it would look good

and with the expanding foam it is just going to make it explode, jk 

um my idea would be to try find a better material to use, and use the card board for templates.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, so make where they are now a ramp, and mount a turret on the flat bit behind?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i am thinking the heavy bolter wings should be tiangles? with the hypotonuse at the front (right angles) with gun in center?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

ive had another idea...

do you reckon if each whirlwind launcher became a small individul launcher they could be mounted on the tail fins (undeside), this will give them large line-of-sight and a good range and all-round view...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

with the ramp idea, yes that is what i mean
and with the heavy bolters, shape them like a square shark fin

like this
________
|............\
.\............\
..\............\
...\............\
....\_______.\


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

if you mount it on top it will have all those but with better LoS

and if you kept them together you could count it as an apocalypse barrage.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok so the 2 whirlwinds together in a big launcher, turret mounted on the top infront of the back fin


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ya thats it.

any work done on the model?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

added storm bolter fins, thinking about how to do hurricane bolters and lascannons, i dont have 12 lascannons

i could use straws, but what for the ends?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

um?

you could always skip lascannons, and with the hurricane bolters make two card sides that match, cut handels of bolters, make a small rectangel box to mount bolters on the side of, put spacer inbetween bolter and side and glue side on








reference pic


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i want something like a lascannon though...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hmmmmmmm










this is a good reference but what would you use.

have you got many straws and other cylindar things like felt pens etc?


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

what about just 6 bolters under the wing, i dont like the box idea


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

ive got loads of straws, which i could cut a slit in to make them larger? that would work, but i dont like the bolters now


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea 6 under the wing would look good. just cut the handels off them though. and the idea with the straws would be good if you cut them right.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

bolters upside down under wings? triggers removed adn they are attatched to a box prism by where the triggers were (upside down) under the wing... if u understand... started work on missile launcher, but gonna take a break for a while lol


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea thats what i was going to suggest any way i will talk to you about this in the morning because i need sleep.

cya then


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

kk bye then


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

How bout a rotating lascannon battery, sort of like a minigun, but with four lascannons? 

I think that would be cool.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

ok, i will try that, mounting it underneath the wing, with a box at the 1 end of the barrels which is attatched to the wing by pivot, but have to go, so will do tommorrow and post pics.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

heya is there any progress on this?


----------

